# New member from NC.



## ghlong (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello everyone! I am a new member here and just wanted to introduce myself. I am a student of Chayon Ryu and recently received the rank of 3rd gup. I'm looking forward to visiting here and learning about all the various martial arts out there.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 28, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 28, 2007)

hello!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Happy posting.  You'll have to tell us (me really) a bit more about your art.  I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## howard (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome.  Would you mind telling us what part of NC you're in?  My father was from a very small town in northeastern NC, and I spent a lot of time there when I was growing up.  Beautiful country.

Jeff, Chayon ryu is an eclectic art.  Its founder is thoroughly legitimate.  He synthesized the art from several Korean and Japanese base arts he trained in over the years.  I've trained at Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu seminars with some of their people from Austin, TX, and they are a very good bunch of folks.

Here's a link to Chayon ryu's homepage.

http://www.kimsookarate.com/


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 28, 2007)

howard said:


> Welcome. Would you mind telling us what part of NC you're in? My father was from a very small town in northeastern NC, and I spent a lot of time there when I was growing up. Beautiful country.
> 
> Jeff, Chayon ryu is an eclectic art. Its founder is thoroughly legitimate. He synthesized the art from several Korean and Japanese base arts he trained in over the years. I've trained at Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu seminars with some of their people from Austin, TX, and they are a very good bunch of folks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, Howard.  It'll take me forever to check that site out...it's huge.  Looks like it'll be fun checking it out though.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wlecome to MT

B


----------



## morph4me (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to MT


----------



## ghlong (Nov 28, 2007)

howard said:


> Welcome. Would you mind telling us what part of NC you're in? My father was from a very small town in northeastern NC, and I spent a lot of time there when I was growing up. Beautiful country.


 
I'm in Salisbury, about an hour north of Charlotte.  (I'm originally from Mocksville, though, which is about 30 minutes north of here.)  And, thanks for posting the info on Chayon Ryu.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 28, 2007)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

AoG


----------



## seasoned (Nov 28, 2007)

Greeting and welcome.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 28, 2007)

Always glad to see another NC member  I'm in the Raleigh area, but grew up near Charlotte..


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 2, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Always glad to see another NC member  I'm in the Raleigh area, but grew up near Charlotte..


Hi Ghlong,

I live in NC as well. I call Greensboro home.

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 2, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

